# Steamup Dressing



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe it is a must we all come better dressed to our steamup events.


http://estore.websitepros.com/19570...tanding-golf-pants/&__utmv=-&__utmk=144405685SteamUp Fashion


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

These are some cool pants. I like Chef Wear myself, I have a zebra print I wear to steam ups, and they are only $40. Chef Wear however doesn't have any argyle offerings.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Gaudiest collection of Jester duds I've ever seen.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm still old school. Denim shirt, jeans or bibs, hickory stripped cap, safety boots, red bandana (for the coal dust and cinders), goggles, and gauntlets. Of course, all the engines I ran were slightly larger than #1 gauge, but someday I hope to get a small vertical-boilered starter locomotive. 

Have fun anyway, 
David Meashey


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 08 Apr 2010 01:42 PM 
These are some cool pants. I like Chef Wear myself, I have a zebra print I wear to steam ups, and they are only $40. Chef Wear however doesn't have any argyle offerings. This clarifys what I had previously thought. We had a chef working in the facility cafateria who wore some really goofy looking pants, I had thought he bought his clothes at a clown store. I did not realize there was specialized pants for chefs. I knew there were special pants for clowns. I wonder if it helps the food taste better. Personally would not be caught dead wearing pants like that.

Steve


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I wear those to steam ups all the time. And when I spill lubricator crud on them, it all matches.

Bob


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the *BarCode - A*. Make me look taller and skinnier then I really am.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, the locos are dazzling enough . . .


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent,

When I saw the link I said to myself, 


"*Kent, your 2011 Diamondhead pants await you!"*[/i]


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Just SHAGADELIC!

I've seen lots of wild Golf pants in the resort community we used to call home - but these are gaudy and tasteless.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

These are going to make you a better golfer? Now another reason I don't golf, the first being; I never do anything where you strive to be below par.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I did not realize there was specialized pants for chefs. I knew there were special pants for clowns. 
Just remember which is which. When chefs wear the clown pants, the food always tastes funny.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, looking at steam up photos from the UK from the 1920s to about 1980 or so it seems that coat and tie, or shirt and tie and cover alls were the norm. Pipe and some sort of drivers, hunting, etc cap too.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally I think we should always dress in the styles of the 90's: 










(the 1890's!  

(interesting bit of trivia..did you know that the actor who played "Freddy Eynsford-Hill" (above)
to Audrey Hepburn's Eliza Doolittle, Jeremy Brett..is also Sherlock Holmes?! 










(Who sports another classic Victorian look..) 

And somehow I have always thought the "Professor Fate Look" is also appropriate for steamups!  










Scot


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Steam "NAKID". That will get more attention then the pants you wear.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Steam "NAKID". That will get more attention then the pants you wear." 

NAH!! I also majored in English way back in my college days. Wouldn't want to singe any "dangling participles!" :>) 

Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Mr. Grammar points out that the correct spelling is "steam nekkid." However, he once got the steam oil mixed up with the baby oil, and ended up with a clogged flue, so take that advice for what it's worth. Yeah, I would rather get a singed pinky than a burnt participle. 

Those pants aren't really any more colorful than some of Jeff Young's aprons, or Dan's juggling outfit. 

I am waiting for the Diamondhead shirt in steam oil brown -- coffee, chocolate, or maybe something in a brown camo -- effectively pre-stained? 

Well, happy and colorful steaming to you too, Mike


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

I leaning more towards Scott's direction-- but with a modern twist: 

Scratch that-- I am having a bad day with MLS today it won't post my images. Maybe I'll try again later Grrrrr....


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Would bring a great bit of attention to my Diamondhead timelapse videos lol (just got an idea for a professor fate themed live steam engine... ) They just put up the "The Great Race" on netflix for streaming, use to love that movie when I was little.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

If you add a set of Brass Goggles to the top hat - then you are in the Steampunk genre of live action role playing (L.A.R.P.) You can find the fashions you're looking for at the Steampunk Emporium. http://www.steampunkemporium.com/steam.php 

Going back in time a bit, for those of us who were at the early Diamondhead Steamups - we were usually treated to the view of Chip Rosenblum and his "Yellow Pants". 

Scott McD. (aka Commodore Ichabod Macintosh [iMac to my friends] in the Steampunk World)


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm torn between Tarzan - A, Pretty Boy and Disco Balls! Which makes my a$$ look fatter? Horizontal patterns, vertical patterns or poka dots?


----------



## NGTmodels (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow..., you would need Disco Balls to wear some of those on public.
Zoë


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Did anyone look at the customer photos at the top of the page? Even better!!!!!


----------



## NGTmodels (Feb 16, 2008)

OMG..., I've always suspected GOLF was for the Fashion Challenged..., but REALLY?


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe this place would have more appropriate clothing: http://www.gentlemansemporium.com/mens_victorian_outfits.php


----------



## NGTmodels (Feb 16, 2008)

Th clothing looks nice, but the models are a little suspect. Take Dmitri Zelenka
Nobleman, Card Sharp or Syphilitic?

Do like the Professor Fate .


Zoë


----------

